# "Unnormal" Aikido Techniques



## Yari (May 5, 2003)

Hi

I know that most Aikido schools pratice the following techniques:

                  - Ikkyo
                  - Nikkyo
                  - Sankyo
                  - Yonkyo
                  - Gokyo
                  - Shihonage
                  - Kotegaeshi
                  - Iriminage
                  - Kubishime
                  - Udekimenage
                  - Kokyonage (name for many techniques)
                  - Kokyoho (name for many techniques)

Do you have any others? Different names, or just a slightly different than the "original"?

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

How many techniques do most Aikido styles have? About 50-80?


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

We've got 50 classical techs but the variations on each classic when put into application would give you thousands of techs.  Then we have seperate techs for weapon disarms so somewhere along the line of 50-80 would be just about right.


----------

